# Aide pour créer une image multiple tiff via man -tiffutil



## Accrok (10 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, j’essaie en vain de créer une image multiple (une seule image regroupant plusieurs images) au format tiff. 

Je sais que Xcode peut le faire automatiquement dans un bundle d’une app mais je voudrais le faire via le terminal en utilisant la commande man -tiffutil

Le truc c’est que je ne veut pas utiliser le “cathidpicheck” car mon image n’as rien à voir avec une image pour plusieurs densité d’écran, c’est juste un icon avec plusieurs taille. 

Mon image contiendrais par exemple :
- img1-32px.png
- img1-64px.png
- img1-128px.png
- img1-256px.png
- img1-512px.png

Si un pro du terminal ou des commande UNIX passe par la et que l’envie lui prend de m’aider, il est le bienvenue [emoji1317] 

Je sais déjà que le sysnopsis de la commande est 


```
tiffutil <option> [<arguments>] [-out <outfile>]
```

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Accrok (10 Juillet 2019)

C’est bon le problème est résolu, j’ai fini par trouver tout seul comme un grand !

```
tiffutil -catnosizecheck 32.png 64png 128.png 256.png 512.png -out monimage.tiff
```

Et hop c’est fait [emoji736]


----------



## Invité (12 Juillet 2019)

Et GraphicConverer en enregistrant en .icns ?


----------



## Accrok (16 Juillet 2019)

Invité a dit:


> Et GraphicConverer en enregistrant en .icns ?



Tout simplement parce que le format .icns ne permet pas de choisir qu’elle taille d’image sera affiché par défaut. Elle prend la plus grande taille comme image/icons par défaut. 
Et ce format (.icns) ne permet pas non plus d’organiser les différentes taille comme l’on souhaite, tandis que le tiff multiple le permet.


----------

